# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Mackenzie Morgan (maco)

## TheFridge

Mackenzie Morgan





Desktop


*Age:* 21
*Location:* Washington, DC
*IRC Nick:* maco

*How long have you used Linux and what was your first distro?*
I played around with Damn Small Linux in Qemu on Windows in May or June 2006. I was about to start Uni and figured I ought to learn to use something other than Windows (and I’ve never been a big OSX fan), but I wanted to make sure there were GUIs in Linux before deciding to go that route.  Er, there obviously were…for quite a long time before that.

*How long have you been using Ubuntu?*
I started with Ubuntu in July 2006 after a random person on Facebook (now a friend) told me it’d be a better (and cheaper) first distro than Mandriva (for which I had an intro book).  That friend is now trying to get me to switch to FreeBSD.

*When did you get involved with the MOTU team and how?*
No idea.  I submitted a semi-broken patch in April 2008, but I’m not sure that counts.  Some time in the second half of 2008, I guess.

*What helped you learn packaging and how Ubuntu teams work?*

 One of my friends tried to teach me to package in 2007, twice.  Both times, he’d tell me what commands to use (with no explanation) and 5 minutes later I had no idea how I’d just done that and could not repeat it.  The videos on the Ubuntu Developer channel in Miro & YouTube were what got me to understand the basics.  Being able to rewind has big advantages over real life.  So do the explanations.

 As far as how teams work…the wiki, and just observing the Ubuntu-Devel mailing list.

*What’s your favorite part of working with the MOTU?*
I have to pick?  OK, fixing bugs so my brother doesn’t whine to me (he’s much more likely to mention bugs to me than mum is), and meeting such awesome people.

*Any advice for people wanting to help out MOTU?*

 Don’t be afraid! You don’t have to be a programmer, just willing to learn a few new commands and a bit about policy and to put in effort.

*Are you involved with any local Linux/Ubuntu groups?*
Yep, I’m in the DC LoCo Team, DC LUG, and DC LinuxChix.  I’m also on the mailing list for a regional LUG and one for my parents’ city so I can head over to their meetings when visiting.

*What are you going to focus on in Lucid?*
I want to try to get through some of the (giant) backlog of patches on Launchpad.

*What do you do in your other spare time?*

 I love languages.  I’m studying Japanese at the Japan-America Society, and I’ve spent the 2 years since my last Japanese class learning enough American Sign Language to chat with friends without forcing others to interpret for us.


 Originally posted by Daniel Holbach here on November 24, 2009 at 10:45 am



More...

----------


## Denis

Hi

Nice of you to post your profile. Is it the idea to post more people's profiles on The Fridge?

I liked reading about your motivations and involvement with Ubuntu. You seem pretty active in the Ubuntu community. Nice desktop too and a huge picture of yourself (you must be very self-confident  :Smile:  )

Since you can do coding, I guess you are also studying information technology or something like that?

Anyway, good luck with your activities in the MOTU team and with Ubuntu in general  :Wink:

----------


## SteelCore

I don't want to sound discouraging but I'm not sure whether 'The fridge' is the best place to make such a post.

----------


## bytor4232

Mackenzie, your a Goddess!  Thanks for all your hard work.

----------


## John_T

Good article. I like the profiles.

However, am I the only one dumb enough not to have already known what the MOTU team is?  I found out quickly enough, but a brief description or link in the article might be a good idea!

----------


## nhandler

To clear something up, we are experimenting with posting Interviews on the Fridge. Previously, they were posted on various blogs that are syndicated on the Planet. Mackenzie's interview was part of Daniel Holbach's Behind MOTU series of interviews.

----------

